
Ask HN: Stripe Atlas for LLC. Worth It? - uh_what
Stripe Atlas: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;atlas<p>I&#x27;m looking into forming an LLC, and while I am a big fan of Stripe, I can&#x27;t really understand the value proposition of using Stripe Atlas to form an LLC. Forming a Delaware LLC costs about ~$200 online through some other services. While Stripe Atlas does provide Azlo (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.azlo.com&#x2F;) for LLC&#x27;s, Azlo is free regardless. So what am I getting for the additional $300 I am giving to Stripe?<p>Has anyone here formed their LLC through Stripe Atlas and was it worth it?
======
uh_what
Dig some searching and found patio11's response to a similar question:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/you-can-now-use-stripe-
at...](https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/you-can-now-use-stripe-atlas-to-
form-an-llc-got-questions-patrick-mckenzies-here-to-answer-them-91fe08b8b0)

So in case anyone else is wondering, this is what's offered for the additional
$300. For myself personally, it doesn't seem worth it at the moment.

------
InGodsName
I don't know about that. But why US company? There are many countries with 10%
tax rate

